# weekend in applachicola



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

flounder was huge. around six pounds. mullet were some jug heads man.
pretty decent weekend overall.


----------



## Nopierpressure (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks for sharing!


----------

